# My IELTS result query



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I received my IELTS results today.

Listening 6.5
Reading 6.5
Writing 6.5
Speaking 7.5
Overall 7

I want to know if its acceptable or not.
Somewhere I read that in Listening one should get 7.5. Is it true?

Moreover, as per the above score, point wise I think it gives me 14.
For Listening 2
Reading 4
Writing 4
Speaking 4
Am I correct?

If its true, then my total points will be 70. Should I consider myself safe?

Please put some light on it if you can. Specially I request those veterans who has real grasp over this issue.

Thanks in advance
SAMDUBAI


----------

